# Venting two wood stoves using same chimney



## SullDog52 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a couple of questions regarding venting two wood stoves using one chimney. I have been reading this forum for a couple of years now, and the advice on this site has saved me a lot of heartache, although this is my first actual post. My particular situation is as follows: I have a two story colonial house with an addition that was built in 1789. The house is pretty big being around 3,000sq ft. The main chimney is in the center/interior of the house and has 6 fireplaces that feed into it. I'm not certain, but I am pretty sure the separate flue's do not run all the way up the chimney (given the year they were built), rather they all feed into one large run. If I were home I would check, but I am currently enroute home from another deployment to Afghanistan. In my living room, I put a VC Montpelier a few years ago with a stainless steel liner and chimney cap. I am pleased with the purchase, and it heats a good portion of the house quite well. I chose the Montpelier like many that use this site because it was one of the only stoves that would  fit into my existing fireplace, with no major rehab done. I am looking at options to install another wood stove, that has a larger firebox and is a freestanding stove. Part of the reason is because I love burning wood, and I don't mind putting in the sweat equity.  I know from previous forums that it goes against code and safety to vent two wood burning appliances using the same flue. The chimney that I have is quite large, and my question is if I can't vent two wood appliances on one chimney, is there a way to separate the flues to bring them into code? I don't know if that makes sense...I am genuinely speaking out of ignorance. Any advice or other remedies is appreciated. My wife has given me the green light on my endeavor when I return home. Perhaps she already knows the answer. Thanks - Rob


----------



## pen (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the site!

I'd say you really need to do some measuring before you can figure much else.  If there is room for 2 SS liners inside that chimney, then you'll be about golden.  Otherwise, it's against code in most places to use multiple appliances on one flue and if if it is OK, the problem is that having the wrong size chimney (too large in this case) can cause draft issues that will make your wood stove not perform as it should.

pen


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 27, 2012)

Are you planning on putting the wood stove next to the insert? I would think you would want to put the freestander in a separate location to better distribute the heat to the areas needing it more?
I just keep picturing the insert and freestanding in the same area?
How large is the existing chimney? Being that old, is it lined with clay tiles? I am sure it may be a nono, but if it were me, I might research into installing another separate liner up the existing. The one thing I would do is make sure each separate liner is insulated and if large enough space them with a space between the two. Or you may be able to add the second liner and install a pourable liner surrounding both, which in a way is no separating the two. Again making sure there is as much space as possible between the two prior to pouring the insulation in. Downfall... if a liner for whatever reason needs to be replaced in the future. Major work will be needed.
I myself would put it elsewhere in the home and run straight up and out the roof if possible with stove pipe & class A.
Thank you also, for your selflessness and bravery, which affords me my continue to strive for my/our freedom!
Welcome, enjoy yourself!

PS, when you do get a chance, a layout & photos would help tenfold.


----------



## SullDog52 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hogwildz, Thanks for your reply and kind words

I have attached a picture of the blueprints for the house, according to the historical society. For the most part the house is the same, although bedroom #1 on the first level is now a office, and bedroom # 2 has been opened up to add room to the living room. The free standing stove would be in the Dining room. The VC Montpelier insert is in the living room. Again, I currently have a stainless steel liner for the Montpelier. If I could, I was planning on just using another stainless steel liner for the free standing stove if that would meet code. If not, I was curious if there is a way to separate the flues to bring the setup within code. Thanks again - Rob


----------



## zelachowski (Feb 28, 2012)

I owned a house quite similar for over 20 years and spent lots of time on top of our chimney working on it. It to had six fireplaces on one chimney each fuel was separate. I think if you open any damper in your house and get a strong flashlight you'll see each one is on it's own flue. I remember fishing down 40 feet of stainless pipe for a wood stove years back. I had a plate I made for the damper and then filled the cavity with vermiculite. I then put a stainless plate over that flue opening. It worked very well, but this house was 3500 sq ft and I used a lot of oil back then along with the wood. Now we have a small cape about half the size, guests are not as comfy, but that's the way it goes. Good luck on your project, I love theses old places.


----------

